

Ask HN: Email for startups? - davebriggs

Which is the go to service for email and calendar stuff for startups? Still Google Apps? Office 365? Some other third option?
======
riaface
If your team are all Apple users (in part), the Apple calendar is pretty good
for sharing.

We use different email apps, but our email's provided by Media Temple as our
hosting's with them. I rate Airmail pretty highly if you've got a Mac.

------
ASquare
Google Apps works like a champ. We do use Trello's calender features for some
stuff as well because we can link to tasks we've got set up within Trello
itself.

